# Boston Denver trade idea



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Marcus Banks
Ricky Davis

for 

Andre Miller


With GP on a one year deal. The celtics would entertain this. they really dont want banks around anymore. Davis doesnt have the image...but he does have the game. Even capable of playing good Defense if he wants do. Has started off the season well. He is expendable with Welsch in Boston. And would be a good fit at least on the basketball court in denver. If he can play with a star like Pierce...i think he'd do ok with Carmelo


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

Ricky is playing way to well for us to trade him. Plus Doc and Danny really like him on the team.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> Marcus Banks
> Ricky Davis
> 
> ...


You've got to be kidding me. I've seen a lot of stupid trade ideas here but this could be one of the worst.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

That would work but marcus is going 2 the LAKERS soon


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

yea lakerman i heard about that 2, your team could use him 2 i think. I have no idea why brady thinks this is the worst trade of all time. **** i was reading Nene for rush threads in the lakers room, now thats a joke. Payton is on the downslope of his career in the last year of his contract, So I have no idea where Brady is coming from, but other than Payton the Celtics have no proven point guards on their team, and Ricky Davis, as talented as his is...comes with his bagagge as well, and while he has played well he certainly isnt out of the class of Andre Miller. With Boykins and Banks I'd be comfortable even if in the offseason Kiki feels he needs to improve in that area. Shooting guard is something that has to be addressed pretty much immediately, I know he's taken a wait and see approach, but its obvious that nobody is going to fill that position as well as it needs to be filled thats on the roster.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

Why would we want to bring in a guy like Ricky Davis we don't need another slsher scorer we need a jump shooter that can extend opponents defense, especially now that we've lost Lenard. If we give up Miller (which is not out of the question) it is not going to be for a player like Ray Allen, a player who shoot which as of now we don't have one real shooter on our team and it has shown. Also, there was areason that Cleveland didn't want Davis around, he wasn't a good influence on Bron, it is the exact same situation here with Melo, except that it appears that Melo is even more immature than the younger James.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

what would denver do with a tall athletic shooting guard, that can play good D when he wants, AND shot 37% from the 3 point line last year. And comes a lot cheaper than ray allen.

I have no idea, but trying to acquire this guy, would definitely make for a horrible trade that would in no way help Denver.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> If we give up Miller (which is not out of the question)



one good remark that I made a long time ago, realizing this issue long before anyone else, and of course...everyone disagreed with me at the time.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

1. I don't think they'll give up Miller, they don't seem to like the idea of starting Boykins.
2. Ricky Davis+Melo on the same team. See the above post about his influence on Lebron.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kuskid</b>!
> 1. I don't think they'll give up Miller, they don't seem to like the idea of starting Boykins.
> 2. Ricky Davis+Melo on the same team. See the above post about his influence on Lebron.


they prefer boykins to inject engery in the team off the bench. Having boykins play the two is out of the question. 

He is a great on the ball defender though. Hassling point guards...and he is to strong to backdown.

I'm intriqued about Banks too, I'd like to at least see him play. I think he'd be a nice pickup.


As far as Davis plus Melo. Refer to my Pierce plus Davis post. 
I think Melo would love another option. He played with other talents in college, and Davis has accepted not being the number one option in Boston.

Melo doesn't want to take bad shots, he just looks bad right now because he's taking them. Lots of you will blame the olympics, but that is wrong.

It all goes back to what I have been talking about all summer. Half court offense. Guys arent moving, he doesnt even have any options to pass to, so he forced to take a bad shot. 

Plus I can tell he wants to run. Bzdelik is starting to get on my nerves. I'm not afraid of a Davis Melo duo. Davis fits in well with Kiki's style he wants played.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Ricky is playing very well and has been "amicable" as of late so his trade value is not as bad as it has been...Banks is a HUGE question mark but he is only a 2nd year guy (I don't think he'll amount to much but a lot of people disagree). I like Andre Miller and I kinda like this trade but I think Denver would need to add something like say Tsitshivilli (you didn't pick up his option anyway). We could also add another shooter for you in Walter McCarty because he's not getting much play in Boston now and the one thing he Can do is shoot which is what you guys need. 

Sooooo

Celtics Trade
Ricky Davis
Marcus Banks
Walter McCarty

Nuggets Trade
Andre Miller
Nikolas Tschitsivilli

How does that seem? Last year I would have said that was a bad deal for the Nuggets but with how well Ricky is playing and the poor start for the Nuggets now it looks a little better, not sure what you guys think of it though....and I'm not sure where Miller would fit for the year, he's not a back-up, he's a starter and he'd be a back up this year.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 
> 
> How does that seem?


It doesnt work per terms of the CBA. The original deal works and is fair for both sides.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

What about trying to bring in Michael Redd, he is much younger than Allen and is not the headcase that Davis is plus he is a free agent at the end of the year and I don't know if the Bucks are going to pay him. However to get Redd we would probably have to give up Nene. I don't know if the Bucks would be interested in Miller considering they have Ford for the future (but he has been injured a lot). I am very opposed to trading Nene, but he seems like the one player we have that will have the ability to bring in a quality player that we need now. I agree with trading Camby and keeping Nene but I don't think we would be able to get the same type player for Camby then we would for Nene.

You could do a straight up Nene for Redd (he is only making 3 mil this year)
Denver- Keeps the nucleus they like and add a young proven jump shooter who could fit in immediately.
Millwaukee- Gets a great young player who is going to be a tough low post threat for years to come.

nbanoitall is right the offense is horrible right now and that is part of Melo's problem, but also he is not taking the ball to the hoop he is seettling fo routside jumpers. Melo has showed that he can be a very effective spot up shooter but his percentage seems to be dreadful when he pulls up on someone.

Bzdelik is getting on everyones nerves but I wouldn't worry too much I give him about 10 more games at most and if we lose 2 or 3 in row coming up he might be out right then.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> 
> 
> You could do a straight up Nene for Redd (he is only making 3 mil this year)
> ...


the problem is Melo cant get to the basket... how many people do you want him to run through? they can zone us and sag off other guys and just play them around the hoop. Which goes back to the coaching..which we both agree on.

Nene is soo big...so in shape...so quick.... agile.... litterally everyone on this board wants him. Everyone knows my opinion so i'll be objective about this.

The damn lakers threads think Nene is worth rush. Which is a joke. Would Milwaukee do something (send redd) to acquire Nene. I wouldnt be surprised. I think that speaks volumes for Nene. You just gotta ask yourself? Is Kiki going to end up kicking himself for doing it in year or two. There are lots of twos (well not many that shoot like Redd), but Nene is a rarity. At least the proposal is reasonable I'll give you that.

But Brady, you said you were high on Nene. If you could fill the 2 guard spot with talent...at least temporarily by trading skita or miller, why would you shop Nene, especially if you could get back down below the cap next year to make an offer on say Redd?


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

The reason Melo has to go through all those players is that nobody respects our shooters and why should they. Whenever Melo makes a move to the basket whoever is guarding our 2 guard just sags off his man and steps in front of Melo. The times he has been most successful this year was against Utah in the fourth quarter and the second half against Seattle, that's because he was going down low, posting up and playing with his back to the basket, something he needs to continue to do.

I just have the feeling that this team won't even win 35 games this year without a shooter now that we have lost Vo. I love Nene and think that he is a rare talent, but lets face F-C is our most loaded position on the team. 
I'm not excited about the prospects of trading Miller because starting Earl would be a big mistake. If we could get Redd this year we could have him the rest of the year and hopefully sign him next year. I'm not saying fill the 2 guard spot with Redd for the rest of the year I'm saying that he could be our 2 guard for the future, and this year.
I just feel that we have too much talent on this team to waste the year away by starting players such as Buckner or Johnson, who are solid players but obviously not NBA starters.
What this all comes down to is the offseason moves of the franchise. If we had gone out and signed a shooting guard like Q-Tip and then signed a back up forward like Stromile instead of trading for K-Mart, we would still have all of those picks and we wouldn't be so worried about our backcourt depth. But the fact of the matter is that we do have K Mart and unforunately that makes Nene expendable and if we have to give him up to improve our ball club then so be it.

And that Nene for Rush stuff is some of the most ridiculous trade talk I've heard on this website.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> Q-Tip and then signed a back up forward like Stromile instead of trading for K-Mart, we would still have all of those picks and we wouldn't be so worried about our backcourt depth. But the fact of the matter is that we do have K Mart and unforunately that makes Nene expendable and if we have to give him up to improve our ball club then so be it.


i wanted to sign swift and q rich last summer. We could have dont both. I'm going to watch this game tonight and think. They are talkin about bringin Anthony of the bench. I'm sick of this BULL**** 

STEP ONE we either get out and run tonight or it had better be Bzdelik's job


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

Bzdelik just said that Melo will start tonight, and he better go on one hell of a winning streak to save his job.
Of course we have to run but I am curious to see how our half court offense will, no b wallace tonight.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> It doesnt work per terms of the CBA. The original deal works and is fair for both sides.


:no: Maybe YOU think it's fair for the Nuggetts but NO it's not fair for the Celts....Andre Miller = Ricky Davis....Miller is a 2nd flight PG, not a top 10 but good...Ricky Davis is a 2nd flight SG, not a top 10 but good......then you get Marcus Banks too.....no I don't think so.....I think you need to throw in something else like Tsitshivilli and whatever needs to be done to make it work is no big deal it can be manuevered....you get your shooter and another PG to replace Miller, we get a PG for next year (he wouldn't even start this season) and a future big guy that could be good could be a bust...McCarty or something could be filler or whatever needs to be done.
Too much has been made of Ricky's attitude, now he did a couple things last season I didn't like but pretty much he's been a team player on the Celts, when his shot doesn't go he passes, he's defending MUCH better and hasn't caused issues. He may have had such an attitude problem in Cleveland because he got so sick of losing ALL the time and really having no support (Ilgauskas was injured a lot of the time Ricky was there and LeBron only came right b4 Ricky left).


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 
> 
> :no: Maybe YOU think it's fair


this doesnt change anything, if you want to swap **** for ****, I dont care, as long as your **** is in the last year of the deal too.

Denver trades: PF Nikoloz Tskitishvili (0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.0 minutes) 
PG Andre Miller (13.0 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 4.5 apg in 34.3 minutes) 
Denver receives: PG Marcus Banks (5.4 ppg, 0.8 rpg, 1.6 apg in 11.0 minutes) 
Michael Stewart (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
SG Ricky Davis (16.2 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 3.4 apg in 38.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +8.6 ppg, -0.2 rpg, and +0.5 apg. 

Boston trades: PG Marcus Banks (5.4 ppg, 0.8 rpg, 1.6 apg in 11.0 minutes) 
Michael Stewart (No games yet played in 2004/05) 
SG Ricky Davis (16.2 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 3.4 apg in 38.0 minutes) 
Boston receives: PF Nikoloz Tskitishvili (0.0 ppg, 0.0 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.0 minutes) 
PG Andre Miller (13.0 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 4.5 apg in 34.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -8.6 ppg, +0.2 rpg, and -0.5 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Enjoy


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

I don't want to give up Miller for Davis, I don't see him meshing with the team very well. I have no problem trading Dre but it needs to be for a shooter not for another athletic slasher/scorer we already have enough of those players.


----------

